# I Got A Truck



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I got a new truck

its a 2009 Toyota Tacoma, TDR SPORT running on 17" wheels got ir about one week ago and finally got pictures


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I will add more pictures when I get out of school.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Sigh.....all that money going on a truck payment that could go for props. 


Congrats on the truck though. It's a sweet ride!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats Lotus. Great looking truck.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought you were looking for a Maserati or Lamborghini or something like that? hee hee 

Nice looking truck Joe. You'll be able to haul lots of prop-building materials in her. Congrats and enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Ms. Wicked said:


> I thought you were looking for a Maserati or Lamborghini or something like that? hee hee
> 
> Nice looking truck Joe. You'll be able to haul lots of prop-building materials in her. Congrats and enjoy!!!!!


That was for me Dad


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Think of all the stuff from Curby's you can fit in the back. 

Just hope you don't go into shock everytime you fill up at the gas station.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Spooky1 said:


> Think of all the stuff from Curby's you can fit in the back.
> 
> Just hope you don't go into shock everytime you fill up at the gas station.


Fill up today was 46.00


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

nice truck! I wish I had one, I'm sick of using my SUV to haul crap around.. Is this your only car? I just picked up a honda ruckus yesterday, doing a complete build on it with an engine swap and all lol it should be fun. You going to do anything to the truck or leave it stock?


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking truck.. When can we go for a ride in it??


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I remember my first new truck. Ah, to be a teenager again.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice truck Joe.
Salt loves those things! lol


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

It needs orange and green paint and some skulls. I'll be waiting for new pics tomorrow.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool truck joe -


----------

